# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  طرق معالجه آلام اليد الناجمه عن كثره استخدام الماوس       ا

## حافظ النور

*طرق معالجه آلام اليد  الناجمه عن كثره استخدام الماوس

 




 
النقر   المستمر على فأرة الكمبيوتر يزيد من احتمال الإصابة بالتهابات مؤلمة في   الساعد والذراع، لذلك ينصح الأطباء باستخدام وسائد لليد وفأرات مريحة. أما   في الحالات المتقدمة من الإصابة فيُنصح بتغيير عادات  استخدام  الكمبيوتر.
   يعتبر الإجهاد المتكرر من الأخطار الزاحفة، التي تهدد أي مستخدم للكمبيوتر   في القرن الحادي والعشرين، فالنقر المستمر على الفأرة (الماوس) قد يبدو   أمراً هينا لكن كثير من مستخدمي الكمبيوتر يجدون أن الألم يبدأ في  اليد   وينتقل في  نهاية الأمر إلى الرسغ والكتف. في الأيام الذهبية للآلة الكاتبة  كان الناس  يعانون مما يسمى تشنج الأصابع لكثرة الكتابة. وعلى الرغم من  انحسار وتلاشي  استخدام هذا المصطلح فإن المشكلة مازالت تنطبق على أي شخص  يقضي ساعات جالسا  أمام جهاز الكومبيوتر .



عن  هذا يقول رئيس الرابطة الألمانية لجراحة تقويم العظام،  نيلز غراف شتينبوك  فيرمور: "أي شخص يستخدم الكمبيوتر ويقوم بسلسلة من  الحركات القصيرة  والسريعة يكون عرضة لاحتمال الإصابة بالتهابات مؤلمة في  الساعد ومجموعه  العضلي". ويعرف هذا في أيامنا بإصابة الإجهاد المتكرر "آر  إس إل". كما يرى  طبيب تقويم العظام أوليفر ديرك أن المشكلة تنتشر في العادة  إلى الذراع  بأسرها لتصل إلى الكتف فالعنق. وعلى الرغم من اتساع نطاق  الآلام فإنها قد  تختفي وقتا طويلا من دون أن تلاحظ

 المرأة أكثر عرضة للآلام

 

  أما أورسولا مارشال، وهي طبيبة ورئيس عيادة خاصة تعمل لحساب شركة تأمين   ألمانية، فتعلق بالقول: "ربما كانت المرأة أكثر عرضة لذلك من الرجل لكن   الأمر يتوقف عموما على مهنة الشخص". تضيف الطبيبة الألمانية: "تتراوح   الأعراض الأولى عادة بين الإحساس بالتنميل وفقدان الإحساس وتخدر الأجزاء   المصابة من الجسم". ومن ناحية أخرى تشمل هذه الأعراض آلاما مختلفة تحدث   فيما بين الرسغ والكتف، بحسب مارشال. وتظهر الأعراض الأولى عادة بعد فترات   طويلة من العمل على الكمبيوتر لكنها قد تختفي أثناء الليل.

 أنواع مزمنة

  وفي الأنواع المزمنة من  المرض يظهر المرض خلال الأنشطة اليومية مثل الكي  وتغيير سرعات السيارة.  وينصح شتينبوك فيرمور بعدم السعي إلى علاج المشكلة  بأدوية. ويقول في هذا  السياق: "يمكن للمرء أن يستخدم أدوية لتخفيف الأعراض  إلى الحد الأدنى. لكن  هذا لا يعني على المدى الطويل إلا تغطية على  الأسباب الحقيقية". ومن ثم فإن  من المهم اتخاذ خطوات فعالة للحيلولة دون  حدوث الألم. وتقول مارشال من  جانبها: "يلزم المرء أن ينتبه إلى الأوجاع  الحادة في الذراع".

 طرق العلاج

  عن طرق العلاج تقول الطبية  الألمانية إنه من الضروري استخدام التمارين  الفردية خلال العلاج، كما يمكن  استخدام التدفئة لإرخاء العضلات بينما يمكن  استخدام الثلج لتخفيف الألم.  والخطوة الأساسية هي أتباع نهج شامل وليس  علاج أعراض فردية. ويوصى ديرك  قائلاً: "إن أفضل شيء هو تغيير مجال  الإجهاد". وقد يعني هذا استخدام لوحات  مفاتيح إرجونومية تحقق الاستخدام  الآمن والفعال ووسائد لليد وفارات كمبيوتر  مصممة لتكون بشكل عصي توجيه  تفرض على مستخدم الكمبيوتر اتخاذ وضع مختلف  ليده. كما يجب على المرء أن  يستخدم مقعدا لا يجبره على الجلوس بوضع عمودي  شديد أو مائل جدا وأن يستعين  بشاشة عرض يمكن تعديل وضعها حسب زاوية الرؤية  وطريقة الشخص في الجلوس.  ومن المفيد أيضا أتباع أساليب تحقيق الاسترخاء  للعضلات مثل تمرين تغيير  الوضع البدني والذهني .
منقول
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*شكرا يا باشمهندس علي المعلومات الرائعه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا ياود النور على المعلومة الرائعة
*

----------

